# Looking for the biggest breed



## San Diegan (Nov 19, 2008)

Can anyone kindly tell me which breed is the biggest breed for pigeons? Some said Snow King, is it true? 
Thanks


----------



## tony_333 (Oct 6, 2008)

I would say a "Runt"


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

San Diegan said:


> Can anyone kindly tell me which breed is the biggest breed for pigeons? Some said Snow King, is it true?
> Thanks


Do you mean "Show King"?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the heaviest or just look big...some may weigh more but do not look as big, but I would say a giant house pigeon or runts or king pigeons...


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

How about those Hungarian house pigeon?


----------



## San Diegan (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for your speedy response and effort in helping.

I've just checked out some pictures in Google about giant runts. They are really BIG! They are almost twice the size as some racers. Would that be the heaviest breed as well?

Indeed, it has been my little dream, or so called "porject" to breed the biggest & heaviest pigeons since I was little. I'm a college student whoes major in Biology in San Diego, California , obviously. If anyone would like to donate/contribute a few BIG BIRDS for this project, please let me know. Much appreicate.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Indian fantails are not the absolute biggest, but are also a very large pigeon breed. French Modaines are pretty large--at least mine is! and she's a female-, outweighing all my other pigeons by quite a margin.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I would say Runts and Hungarian Giant House Pigeons for here in the US. If you've got nothing else to do, get yourself to the Pageant Of Pigeons in San Bernardino this week .. you'll be able to see all these breeds yourself and possibly aquire some of them there. Just search on Pageant Of Pigeons, and you will find all the info.

Terry


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Runts can be over 3 pounds*

They are said to be the heaviest. French Mondaines may be next and show kings somewhere near them. Hungarian giant house pigeons may look the largest as they have long loose feathers, large muffs and are crested. They are indeed very large pigeons. I used to think they were the largest but learned that runts are heavier.

There are many breeds of large pigeons but these above are probably the largest of all the domestic breeds.

Bill


----------



## San Diegan (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks all for the valuable info.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hello, 

Being an owner of Giant Runt Pigeons myself, I concur with Bill and Terry about their size. There are several very large breeds of domestic pigeons; giant homers, Indian fantails, Hungarians, Modenas, Kings, Carneaus...but the giant Runt pigeons seem to be the largest and heaviest breed typically and overall.

My Runts are weighing in at 1100-1200+ grams which is nearing the 2.5lbs range. They are full breasted pigeons, somewhat loose of feather but their size isn't made up of feathers. Runts can and do achieve weights in the 3lb range and the heaviest (according to the Guinness world record book) weighed 5lbs.

Keep in mind though, these very large pigeons can't/don't fly well at all. They are severely limited in flight because of their hefty weight. This isn't a case of evolution being able to keep up with "changes" however, this is man's intervention that has caused these breeds to mostly lose their ability to fly properly.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi Brad*

Glad to see you here.

Sorry, I haven't been over on your site for awhile. I check in from time to time and if I don't see anything new, I just don't say anything. It'll take awhile to get it busy enough. I'm not much for starting many threads and am more inclined to join in or try to answer questions. I will still keep checking in.

Bill


----------



## joyce Graff (Apr 1, 2011)

Is there any way to determine the sex of a giant runt by size?color? behavior?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

joyce Graff said:


> Is there any way to determine the sex of a giant runt by size?color? behavior?


Hi joyce.. this thread is from 2008, but to answer your question.. sometimes you can tell a cock bird by how he acts.. roo cooing and tail swishing when he is wanting to get the hens attention.. for the hen if she pairs up and lays eggs you know 100% she is a hen.. if you have pairs and they lay and make a nest you can tell the hen because she lays most of the time where the cock may sit midday.. hope that helps..


----------

